# Cough syrup your great grandma used to use...



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Ljc (Mar 1, 2017)

Does it need anymore ingredients lol the 1st four seem enough


----------



## Lindarose (Mar 1, 2017)

I can see why one night would be enough!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2017)

You'd certainly forget you had a cough!


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 1, 2017)

"Heroin" was once a registered trademark of Bayer, for a cough syrup they made whose main (if not only) active ingredient was diamorphine hydrochloride!  It has now become the street name for illegal diamorphine (although the Customs and Excise call it "diamorphine" in reports of seized consignments), whilst the generic version is used in hospitals as a painkiller (and sometimes in cases of very severe cough).


----------



## Radders (Mar 1, 2017)

When I saw the post title I was expecting something about glycerine, lemon and honey. That's what we always used to get dosed with as kids, and it was rather nice!


----------



## Ditto (Mar 1, 2017)

Good grief. Reminds me of Mum, she wasn't best pleased back in the 1970s when the doc refused to let her continue using KaolinMorphine for the trots when she went to Spain.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 1, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Good grief. Reminds me of Mum, she wasn't best pleased back in the 1970s when the doc refused to let her continue using KaolinMorphine for the trots when she went to Spain.



That was really good - there was an outbreak of the raging trots amongst infant and junior schools the winter after I started school - all the schools in the town were shut and the public health visited our home daily to collect  stool samples which our poor mothers had to collect from us - I think they thought it might be raging cholera or something.  Only way any of us could get through a night at the time - or I daresay, our parents and siblings either.  You could still get it over the counter from Pharmas in Spain for quite a few years after they ceased selling it here, though!


----------



## David H (Mar 1, 2017)

You'd stop coughing because you were knocked out. - P.S. Coca Cola used Cocaine in their ingredients in the beginning.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 2, 2017)

Diamorphine is used to suppress cough in terminal lung cancer (and some other cancers). Produces tremendous relief for a comfortable exit. Yes, it may hasten death to a degree, but the patients always seem to know this, and are grateful for the relief.


----------



## Bloden (Mar 2, 2017)

Northerner said:


> You'd certainly forget you had a cough!


...and your name, address, date of birth...


----------



## Drummer (Mar 2, 2017)

Oh yes -kaylin mist morph - I think that was what the old ladies used to say - the women in my father's mother's family were midwives and nurses back in the day before the NHS.

One of them saved my grandmother by doing CPR after she'd been declared dead - that was in 1918, when my granddad was holding his newborn son - my dad. The doctor was already downstairs writing the death certificate and had to get it sorted out by the coroner when grandma was thrown onto the rug beside the bed and brought back to life.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 10, 2017)

Time has changed a bit !


----------

